# Last year for the famed tour de catskills devil's kitchen ride



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tour of the Catskills - Home

they said last year was the last year, but this year they really mean it.
great way to do this classic ride with police support. i've done it every year since 2014 and when you feel good, its one of the best rides out there.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

there was no mention as to this being the last year at the site and I wonder why no more?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

the founders had moved out of new york. the event probably wasn't making money. it used to be a 3 day uci event but they lost their sponsors, so they became a one day non-uci fondo only race. not as well supported as in past years, but still loads of fun , great roads and of course the devil's kitchen climb. maybe with new money and new partners it will be better this year. they've moved the finish line back to main street which adds excitement to the race end for sure.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Added to my list, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the intel Treck*



Trek_5200 said:


> the founders had moved out of new york. the event probably wasn't making money. it used to be a 3 day uci event but they lost their sponsors, so they became a one day non-uci fondo only race. not as well supported as in past years, but still loads of fun , great roads and of course the devil's kitchen climb. maybe with new money and new partners it will be better this year. they've moved the finish line back to main street which adds excitement to the race end for sure.


Thanks for the intel Treck


----------

